# Check out this buck



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

My buddy shot this buck in southern Ohio, down by Wayne National Forest. It was his first deer. If you look closely, the deer has three antlers coming out of it's head.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats One Horny Buck There


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

it didn't glow in the dark or have a fifth leg did it? Might have came from under the power lines!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for posting the picture. Can you guys take some close-ups of that and post them? That is really one for the records. You are mounting that, aren't you?


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

durning gun season down at Aep property in coshocton county they had a 16 pt that had 4 antlers coming out of his head. I seen it with my own eyes, if I hadnt I wouldnt have believed it.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

hey, it didnt come from  Waverly? they got a uranium plant!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

TheKing said:


> Thanks for posting the picture. Can you guys take some close-ups of that and post them? That is really one for the records. You are mounting that, aren't you?




Sorry, that is the only picture I have of it. I do believe he is having it mounted.


----------



## findmyshoe15 (Mar 9, 2005)

*wow Kewl Deer!!. . . .my Dad Hunts But His Deer Look Alot Bigger Than That! . . . I Thought They Were All Around The Same Size . . .is That A Fawn? *


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

findmyshoe15,

I don't believe there was any claim that the deer was unusually large. The point, case you overlooked it, was that it had 3 antlers. Unless your dad is hunting next to a nuclear power plant his most likely only have two antlers. Oh an by the way, fawns don't have antlers.

Hetfieldinn,

There was one shot in Knox county that they had in the paper after season that had a third antler. This one was rather long and almost straight up off the head. I have never personally witnessed such a mutated rack.


----------



## shanesvillehunter (Feb 21, 2005)

I've heard that sometimes messed up racks are caused by an old injury...Whadyathink? Is that true?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

shanesvillehunter said:


> I've heard that sometimes messed up racks are caused by an old injury...Whadyathink? Is that true?


 Or even not so old injuries. I think that what happens as the antlers are even in their budding stage can affect the final product. However, I believe most guys would lean towards genetics as a larger impact. For instance drop tines or palmation is something tends to recur in most years. However, I don't know that I have ever heared anyone claim to see a 3 antler deer from one deer to the next. I am not saying that is not the case but just that I have no experience with that.


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

hmmm knox county...maybe i'll see one this year!?


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

hahahaha good one argee


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

you know i passed a unicorn buck.....so did my dad about 4 years ago. just the one comming right out of the middle of his head. if i wouldnt have been charged for my buck tag i would have shot it. 

anyway i saw a picture of a guy who killed one close to me that had 3 horns. to normal and one that was right in the middle of his head about 7-9 inches long. no points off of it just the tine. good deer too.

Genetics on the extra horns........injuries on abnormalities. opposite sides of injuries......thats what they say.

GABO


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

If you go on the ODNR website you can see all the deer pictures submitted and sort through them by county. Theres one in knox county that I believe is the one you are talking about, with one point right out the middle.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep! That's him Lureboy98.

Here he is.









Here is a link to the bigger picture of it.
Big Photo.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

a deer's rack can grow deformities if damaged during the early stages of the velvet cycle but most of the time its a matter of genetics antler shape and form is passed down through heredity just like you might have blue eyes and your mother or father has blue eyes i killed a decent 9 point buck back in 1995 the following year i killed a younger 8 point from the same farm although the rack was a little smaller in size if you held them side by side they were darn near identical in shape and symetry so to answer your question yes injuries can play a part in antler shape but alot of it is genetics.





i knew those biology classes at hocking tech would come in handy some day.


----------

